# NH Senate unanimously passes knife rights bill!



## Carol (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/legislation/2010/HB1665.html

http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/bil...2010&txtsessionyear=2010&txtbillnumber=HB1665

http://www.jenncoffey.com/joomla/

NH State Rep. Jennifer Coffey sponsored a bill that would remove the restrictions on the sale/carry of double-edge blades and switch knives.  The bill adds language stating that using said weapons with intent to commit a crime, or using said weapons in a felony is a separate crime by itself, ranging from Class B Misdemeanor to Class B Felony.   The vote was passed by the 400-strong, Democrat-Majority House, and unanimously approved by the NH Senate.

The bill now goes to Gov. Lynch for approval.  

NH has a civilian legislature.  They meet part-time, and members are paid exactly $100.00 per year, plus mileage to Concord.  This bill gained support largely through online petitions and other grassroots efforts.  

Way to go, Rep. Coffey!  Way to go, New Hampshire!


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hehe. sounds like a 2nd amendment fan except its knives


----------



## Carol (Apr 26, 2010)

Sheesh.  Tough audience.  I thought someone with a name like BLADE would be a bit more enthusiastic.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 26, 2010)

Carol said:


> Sheesh.  Tough audience.  I thought someone with a name like BLADE would be a bit more enthusiastic.



LOL!

cuuute =]

On second thought......

Yup. That'll do.....a knife for BLADE.......

I'll go to NH now me thinks.


----------



## Carol (Apr 26, 2010)

You're always welcome here.  :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 26, 2010)

> The bill adds language stating that using said weapons with intent to  commit a crime, or using said weapons in a felony is a separate crime by  itself,



Wait, this makes sense.  How did that ever get passed? Was it tacked onto free pizza parties for gingers, or extra welfare for unemployed women with 12 kids and 1 ear, or did something unusual happen....did an actual well thought out and considered piece of legislation actually get through the slime of politics intact?

I may faint.


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 26, 2010)

Live Free or Die.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 26, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Wait, this makes sense.  How did that ever get passed? Was it tacked onto free pizza parties for gingers, or extra welfare for unemployed women with 12 kids and 1 ear, or did something unusual happen....did an actual well thought out and considered piece of legislation actually get through the slime of politics intact?
> 
> *I may faint.*



shall I call 911? 

and Carol, thanks for the welcome. :angel:


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 26, 2010)

Carol said:


> NH State Rep. Jennifer Coffey sponsored a bill that would remove the restrictions on the sale/carry of double-edge blades and switch knives.



Good for them.  The banning of switchblades, nunchuku, and the like was a laughable attempt to stop crime by targeting the weapons that particular gangs favored.  Particular gangs which have long gone extinct, I might add.  Or even weapons which were never used in crime, but grabbed at the imagination like throwing stars and nunchuku.  Why is a Bowie knife perfectly fine, but throwing stars or a switchblade is the height of danger?  Never made any sense.



Carol said:


> NH has a civilian legislature.  They meet part-time, and members are paid exactly $100.00 per year, plus mileage to Concord.



This I don't agree with.  All such a provision does is make sure that the working poor can never be legislators.  Most people can't take months or even weeks off at a time from their jobs to go legislate.  The entire reason legislators started being paid centuries ago back in the UK was so that not only Lords and other wealthy individuals could be part of the government.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 26, 2010)

Our laws though are not too bad on these things (To be serious for one moment ) 

Actually when we were kids my bro and I actually had nunchucks - I mean nunchaku - and even pocket knives and stuff. (Knives do go with Blade. lol.)

I dont believe in banning weapons. 

what I do believe is that not everybody should be able to have or possess a weapon. for example a criminal.


----------



## grydth (Apr 26, 2010)

Carol

NH has a civilian legislature.  They meet part-time said:
			
		

> By contrast, New York has one of the most expensive legislatures in the land. Look what we (don't) get for it..... soaring property taxes, no state budget in place (again), corruption of the worst sort everywhere, government always in our business... ship of state ready to sink at any moment.
> 
> Somehow, I think New York is getting about the dollar value New Hampshire seemingly pays for.:duh:


----------



## Carol (Apr 26, 2010)

Empty Hands said:


> This I don't agree with.  All such a provision does is make sure that the working poor can never be legislators.  Most people can't take months or even weeks off at a time from their jobs to go legislate.  The entire reason legislators started being paid centuries ago back in the UK was so that not only Lords and other wealthy individuals could be part of the government.



We've had this conversation before.  

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1105171&postcount=14

An article on how NH attained the first female-majority legislative  body:

http://www.writeslikeshetalks.com/2...h-state-senate-female-majority-it-doesnt-pay/


This is the background of Rep. Coffey:

http://www.jenncoffey.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&Itemid=53

And the background of the fellow either challenging her or running in her district.
http://jaredaking.com/bio.html


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 26, 2010)

Excepting all the glad handing, pork barreling, media ops and campaigning for re-election (which all the preceding are REALLY for anyways) , I question how much of a "full time job" most political offices REALLY are.


----------



## Carol (Apr 26, 2010)

NH isn't full time.  The Legislature meets January through June.  I expect they have some snowdays.  I'm sure the timing is intentional; starting in January largely requires that the Representative/Senator is a year-round resident of the state.  No snowbirds need apply! :lol:


----------



## lklawson (Apr 27, 2010)

Carol said:


> http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/legislation/2010/HB1665.html
> NH State Rep. Jennifer Coffey sponsored a bill that would remove the restrictions on the sale/carry of double-edge blades and switch knives.  The bill adds language stating that using said weapons with intent to commit a crime, or using said weapons in a felony is a separate crime by itself, ranging from Class B Misdemeanor to Class B Felony.   The vote was passed by the 400-strong, Democrat-Majority House, and unanimously approved by the NH Senate.
> 
> The bill now goes to Gov. Lynch for approval.


Well this is really cool.

In some ways it's just recognizing how things work anyway.  Despite laws banning "chucks" and "switch blades" etc., people have been owning and using them anyway, and almost always in a safe, responsible, way.  This law decriminalizes responsible citizens without removing law enforcement's ability to stack on charges.

Win-win.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 27, 2010)

NH Senate unanimously passes knife rights bill! 

Knives now have rights!!! :eye-popping:

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all knives are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights that among these are shape edges, blade strength and freedom from rust


----------



## Carol (Apr 27, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> NH Senate unanimously passes knife rights bill!
> 
> Knives now have rights!!! :eye-popping:
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all knives are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights that among these are shape edges, blade strength and freedom from rust



You're so sharp.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 27, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> NH Senate unanimously passes knife rights bill!
> 
> Knives now have rights!!! :eye-popping:
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all knives are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights that among these are shape edges, blade strength and freedom from rust



Cool, next thing ye know they'll be standing on the tip of their handles and saying 'we pledge alligiance to the flag of the united states.....'


----------

